# Looking to buy Bersa Thunder .40 UC



## [email protected]

Im new to Bersa. Ive been shooting pistol for sport, and protection since 1999. Im used to Sigs and Glocks, but have owned a Taurus Pt140 which failed several times and after being factory repaired twice I traded it on something else. 

I recently decided I wanted a new carry piece thats easily able to conceal. While at the gun store looking at a Sig P239 the owner showed me a Bersa UC .40. Just seeing if anyone has any insight on this weapon.

Thanks!!


----------



## EliWolfe

Which everway you go, I would either get a 9mm for easy shooting, or a .45 for the big bullet and "softer" recoil. I personally don't care for the .40, but that's neither here nor there. When I read your post this came to mind. You tried a Taurus with poor results, probably to save a buck. Now you're looking at a Bersa, while mentioning the more pricey Glock and Sig. I won't trash the Bersa because I have heard good stuff mostly on this site. I do know that I personally have owned Glocks and Sigs and have been pleased with both brands. No doubt someone will chime in about the CZs and/or the Stoeger Cougar. I have a 9mm Cougar which I love for less than $400.00, and would definitely take a CZ before a Bersa. JMVHO, 
Eli :smt1099


----------



## BigDaveP

EliWolfe said:


> . I have a 9mm Cougar which I love for less than $400.00, and would definitely take a CZ before a Bersa. JMVHO,
> Eli :smt1099


My experience with my Bersa Thunder UC 9mm is 100% perfect. Shoots straight, recoil gentle, never had a failure after the limpwrist stovepipe I had in the very first mag, utterly perfect in operation, easy to clean, no bigger than a Glock 26 really, and with the traditional hammer operated double/single action, also safety and slide release are both ambidextrous and very big and easy to operate..

Safety is also a decocker, too. I carry with one up the pipe, the hammer down and safety on. I can pull it, thumb down the safety and squeeze off the first one DA, and I have complete confidence. Never found a brand of ammo that will not operate this gun. Tried a couple dozen at least.

Bersa Thunder UC9 is in practical terms as good as anything out there and less than $400.


----------



## EliWolfe

BigDaveP said:


> My experience with my Bersa Thunder UC 9mm is 100% perfect. Shoots straight, recoil gentle, never had a failure after the limpwrist stovepipe I had in the very first mag, utterly perfect in operation, easy to clean, no bigger than a Glock 26 really, and with the traditional hammer operated double/single action, also safety and slide release are both ambidextrous and very big and easy to operate..
> 
> Safety is also a decocker, too. I carry with one up the pipe, the hammer down and safety on. I can pull it, thumb down the safety and squeeze off the first one DA, and I have complete confidence. Never found a brand of ammo that will not operate this gun. Tried a couple dozen at least.
> 
> Bersa Thunder UC9 is in practical terms as good as anything out there and less than $400.


OK, so far we all AGREE, no Taurus!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## gschnarr

I don't have the 40 but have the Bersa 45uc and two Bersa thunders 380--one for the wife and one for me. they have all been extrmrly reliable, accurate and fun to shoot. With the lifetime warrantee and reasonable price, I can't see how you could go wrong.

Bersa Chat Forum has a bunch of good information on the Bersa.


----------

